# I did my first doc!



## sIR dORT (Oct 3, 2020)

Hey guys!

I had my first official project over this past summer and it's just been released on Amazon. I ended up writing about an hour and a half of music, something I never would've thought I could do. But it's amazing what deadlines do for you  It was a crazy process, stressful at times, but some of the most fun I've had creating music. And the guys I worked with liked the score quite a lot, which felt good as an almost-first timer.

Just wanted to share this with you guys, I've been pretty excited about it and wanted to tell some fellow composers!

DJM


----------



## jneebz (Oct 3, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Tim_Wells (Oct 4, 2020)

Many kudos to you!! 

Sounds like an interesting documentary (with good reviews too). I've got Prime, so I'll check it out. 

[edit] Got it added to my Prime watch list. I don't have a ton of time to watch TV lately... but definitely plan to see this sometime soon.


----------



## Sopris (Oct 4, 2020)

This is awesome congrats!


----------



## Vincent Martin (Oct 5, 2020)

Wow, congratulations !


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 5, 2020)

Congrats! That must feel awesome.


----------



## CGR (Oct 6, 2020)

What an achievement - congratulations on getting it out there in the world, and best wishes for more to come.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Oct 12, 2020)

I have watched most of this documentary and intend to finish it. It's available for free on Amazon Prime.

You did a very nice job on the music. Congrats! At times, I wish I could hear it better. The way they mixed the sound, it tends to get muffled by the dialog and noise. But it could just be that my aging ears are the problem. But again, nice job! Definitely something to be proud of.

Also, the documentary itself is quite engaging and entertaining. If you have any interest in gaming or Esports, I'd recommend it.


----------

